# MySQL: Fehler #1045 - Access denied...



## andyK (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich phpMyAdmin öffnen möchte, bekomme ich den oben genannten Fehler.
Nochmal ausgeschrieben:

Server localhost 
Fehler

MySQL meldet: 


#1045 - Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO) 

----

Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, irgendwo was umgestellt zu haben. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Neuinstallation? Mit der Doku kann ich nicht wirklich etwas anfangen.   

Thx
Andy


----------



## Sebastianus (7. Dezember 2004)

a) Datenbank gestartet
b) in der Config.inc.php die richtigen Zugangsdaten drinstehen
c) evtl. mal dass Passwort aus der config nehmen!


----------



## andyK (7. Dezember 2004)

Apache und MySQL sind gestartet.
Das Problem:
In der config.inc.php unter $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] steht kein passwort.   
So sollte es ja auch eigentlich sein. Darum versteh ich das nicht...


----------



## Sebastianus (7. Dezember 2004)

Dann schau doch einfach mal welches Passwort in der mysql.ini steht und trage es dort ein! Wenn keines da ist, lege eines fest!


----------



## andyK (7. Dezember 2004)

Die Frage ist mir jetzt fast peinlich, aber wo finde ich diese ini-Datei?
Ich habe den minixampp-Ordner nach *.ini durchsucht, aber die besagte Datei war/ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Sebastianus (7. Dezember 2004)

k.a. ich installiere die einzelnen Programme stets einzeln und nicht in einem Paket! Irgendwo da drin sollte MySQL zu konfigurieren sein!


----------



## mefistulo (7. Dezember 2004)

öffne die "my.nt-cnf" Datei im MySQL/bin Ordner und setzte da ein Passwort


----------



## andyK (7. Dezember 2004)

Hab ich gemacht. Das Problem ist aber immernoch..


----------



## won_gak (7. Dezember 2004)

Dann verwende "mysqladmin" und setze ein Passwort für root.


----------



## andyK (7. Dezember 2004)

Genau das ist ja das Problem. 
Ich tippe localhost ein und klicke dann auf phpMyAdmin. Und schwupp, kommt der Fehler.

Kann ich irgendwie (außer mit phpMyAdmin) meine Datenbanken und Tabellen sichern und alles nochmal komplett neu installieren und einrichten?


----------



## won_gak (7. Dezember 2004)

nein, du sollst das script "mysqladmin" starten!


----------



## andyK (7. Dezember 2004)

Hab ich getan. Der hat kurz was durchgerattert und sich gleich wieder geschlossen.
Danach habe ich Apache und MySQL wieder gestartet und ... Keine Änderung.


----------



## won_gak (7. Dezember 2004)

Der MySQL-Daemon muss laufen. Gib mal "mysqladmin --help" ein.


----------

